# Gracie having a romp...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Tomorrow is bath day...so I let Gracie go out and get dirty in the back...lol This picture totally cracked me up! It has been cropped down a lot...


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

You must submit this one for next year's calendar! It is priceless!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like she is having a good time!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love this picture! Yes, you need to submit it to the calendar, if there is another one! She looks like she's feeling free as can be!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*are you coming to the havanese play date on Sunday*

Will we see you on Sunday?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great photo! She's looks so happy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

that is hilarious


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My girls are sick with the flu...so I'm not going anywhere this weekend.  Stuck in the house for the most part.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracie looks too cute! I love that picture!
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

That is the cutest picture ever! 
I love it


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is a terrific picture! But Karla...if that is Gracie dirty...what does she look like when she is clean?


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

A great picture


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a great action shot. Go Gracie!!
Do we get to see an after bath picture?


----------

